# Bigger Arms



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey i was lifting the other day when I noticed That one of my left are is bigger than my right.  I know that this is a common thing.  What is the best way to make it soo that both arms are quite similar in size.  It is weird to becaues my left one is just as strong as my right arm.  Any Suggestions?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 17, 2005)

start jerking off with the other hand.....lol

Most people are not proportional.  I doubt that there is such a big difference where everyone will notice anyways.  Just dont worry about it.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 17, 2005)

no theres not just annoying


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 17, 2005)

Use heavier weight with the arm that's not as big...........(insert laughter here) Most people have a difference in their bodyparts.  Very hard to tell unless you really point it out.


----------



## tee (Feb 17, 2005)

My left arm is smaller than my right. I tried working it harder, eating with my left hand, etc. In short, nothing worked. Its still smaller


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 18, 2005)

My left arm is smaller than my right.  I call it a pussy and that seems to work.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a 3/8 to 1/2 inch difference. How much is yours?


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 18, 2005)

my right is 17inch and my left is only 16 1/2


----------



## tee (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a 1/2" difference too.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 18, 2005)

It must just be a normal thing


----------



## heavy (Feb 18, 2005)

My left arm is half and inch smaller than my right also...it seems to be more defined, and has a better peak to it, although smaller. I think its a pretty normal thing to have your dominant arm being a bit bigger.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 18, 2005)

My right arm is .16660589093485093485 mm bigger than my left.  My forearm is longer than my arm by .646456491598 mm.  Man i'm really fucked up.  How do i fix this?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 18, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> My right arm is .16660589093485093485 mm bigger than my left.  My forearm is longer than my arm by .646456491598 mm.  Man i'm really fucked up.  How do i fix this?




damn.......u must look like a freak!!!


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 18, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> damn.......u must look like a freak!!!



Don't say that....i was teased all my life for my millimeter short comings.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 18, 2005)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> Shoot 1cc of gear into the smaller arm



Ok i'll do this ED for the next 20 weeks i hope this works.  Just to help the gear go in faster i'll use a 20g x 2 in. pin.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 18, 2005)

my wife has just pointed out that we have young members who could construe this conversation to be true....so therefore i am retracting my previous statements.  What was said is only a joke....KIDS DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 18, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> my wife has just pointed out that we have young members who could construe this conversation to be true....so therefore i am retracting my previous statements.  What was said is only a joke....KIDS DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME




how bout KIDS GET OFF OF THIS FREAKIN SITE AND GO WATCH SOME CARTOONS


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 18, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Don't say that....i was teased all my life for my millimeter short comings.


Don't worry Oracle, women can't really feel 1mm in difference.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 18, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Don't worry Oracle, women can't really feel 1mm in difference.




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 11, 2005)

Oracle, have you looked into implants?


----------



## steve0085 (May 12, 2005)

I've learned to use the mouse with my bigger arm and jerk off with the smaller, that seems to even it out


----------



## ORACLE (May 12, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> I've learned to use the mouse with my bigger arm and jerk off with the smaller, that seems to even it out



How do i not find this hard to believe.


----------



## steve0085 (May 12, 2005)

Have i told everyone about oracle's second love as a stand up comic? His first love is of course masturbating donkeys.  J/K


----------



## kell11 (May 12, 2005)

*millimeters*



			
				steve0085 said:
			
		

> Have i told everyone about oracle's second love as a stand up comic? His first love is of course masturbating donkeys.  J/K



You guys are too funny.I'm gonna go watch some cartoons now and put the cherry on my day.


----------



## ORACLE (May 12, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Have i told everyone about oracle's second love as a stand up comic? His first love is of course masturbating donkeys.  J/K



And you know about masturbating donkeys....how?  sick bastard. stay off those beastiality sites.


----------



## big o (May 12, 2005)

You know my right testicle is way bigger than my left testicle now that you mention it..


----------

